
I Am Trying To Believe (that Rock Stars aren't Dead) - mariorz
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/09/i-am-trying-to-believe-that-ro.html
======
jacobscott
I don't think the Internet will kill the Jonas Brothers. People will still buy
music, though probably not as much. The marginal cost of a song distributed
online (hq) is probably less than a penny; the music industry should look at
this as an opportunity not a death knell.

These arguments have been made before in better prose. The article is too
long, even if you enjoy the description of the NIN concert inside.

